# Cyclo-Progynova



## kitten106 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi

I am sorry if this question has been asked before but I just wanted to know the difference between Cyclo-Progynova 2mg and the Pill ? they are both the two hormones and I do know that the Cyclo-Progynova is not a contraceptive. Its just I am soon to start FET treatment in Spain and because my periods are now few and far between they want me to take Cyclo-Progynova to regulate my periods but the Pill would also do this and I suppose im just a bit concerned only because Cyco-Progynova is not a drug I have taken before but the Pill I have.

I am to take it for 21 days then have a break for 7 days and have a bleed then start taking it again. I also wondered why some of the pills are white and some further down the pack are brown ? I don't know why they are not all the same colour.

Thanks 

Kitten


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cycloprogynova is an HRT treatment used to mimic the normal cycle. The white tablets are like the initial 2 weeks of your cycle with oestrogen only growing the lining like the ovaries secreting oestrogen, and the brown tablets also contain progesterone to convert the lining to secretory phase like after ovulation when the corpus luteum would make progesterone.
After a week of progesterone you stop all meds and the sudden withdrawal of the progesterone causes the bleed.

The pill is generally different doses and potencies. I guess the clinic are more familiar with treating perimenopausal women with an HRT prep rather than the pill?


----------

